# [SOLVED] Wi-Fi Netgear USB WG111v2 - support in linux

## vitoriung

Hi,

I have problem to get working my USB wireless WG111v2

I found out that driver 1.3.0 for W98 should work (I tried more versions as 2.0.0.1, 3.0.0...)

Followed other forums instruction, but I'm stacked on creating my WLAN0 device.

Using ndiswrapper  ver 1.9

instaled driver by -

ndiswraper -i netwg111.inf

ndiswrapper -l

net111v2 : driver installed

        device (0846:6A00) present

modprobe ndiswraper

dmesg | grep ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper version 1.47 loaded (smp=no)

and that's it, I found that there should be more lines, something like -

ndiswrapper: driver netwg111v2 (NETGEAR, Inc.,03/03/2005, 1.0.8.4) loaded

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:273): log: C000138A, count: 3 (00000103), return address: d8998fbc, entry: d89a77c2 offset: 4294907898

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:273): log: C000138A, count: 3 (c0000001), return address: d8994fe3, entry: d89a77c2 offset: 4294891553

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:09:5b:b5:10:d6 using driver netwg111, configuration file 0846:4220.0.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

than I did-

ndiswrapper -m  -first time worked without any message, but now...

module configuration contains directive install usb:v0846p6A00d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* /sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper

;you should delete that at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 864, <MODPROBE> line 92.

module configuration already contains alias directive

so I dont have any WLAN0 interface in my init.d and don't have any idea what to do next...

Can anybody help me?

ThanksLast edited by vitoriung on Fri Feb 22, 2008 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vitoriung

I tried to test it on my laptop with the same result,

Might be be problem with a driver or with version of Ndiswrapper, is it a chance to downgrade Ndiswrrapper?

Thanks

----------

## vitoriung

ok I am back to try sort out this.

Installed Kubuntu, where it works just plug'n'play!

I think Kubuntu doesn't use ndiswrapper.

Is it a chance to found out the way how Kubuntu uses the Wireles adapter and apply it on Gentoo?

Only what I can see now is ,that it uses Knetworkmanager and Knemo, but I think these are just utilities working with properly instaled driver, but I need to find the way how is adapter installed.

Anybody can advice?

Thanks in advance

----------

## Simba7

Grrr.. Why the hell does everyone use the damn NDISwrapper for EVERYTHING?? You might as well go back to Windows if you do.

See if it has native support first BEFORE you use the wrapper.

The Netgear WG111v2 is based on the Realtek RTL8187 Chipset, which (as of .23) has native support in Linux.

EDIT: Here's a link that should help you out.. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rtl8187

----------

## vitoriung

Thank you indeed,

thing is, that I haven't found any other How-to than using NDISWRAPPER,

I appreciate to find native Linux support for my USB Netgear...

I'll Try and let you know if it worked or not..

----------

## Simba7

Sorry about my outburst, but this is like the 20th post I've seen when people use the NDISwrapper instead of the native drivers then complain why it doesn't work correctly.

Just ticks me off..

----------

## vitoriung

OK, after few hours of struggling and looking for right kernel (2.6.24-r1 obviously doesn't have Realtek USB driver support, but 2.6.23-r7 does) I made my USB Netgear working with kernel driver!

Only problem remains is to get it working with WPA-PSK. In that HOWTO I've found WEB encryption option only.

Our router is actually configured with WPA2.

Can someone advice how to setup this?

I have tried wpa_supplicant, but it probably doesn't support this driver (with error message wwifi driver not supported - after \etc\init.d\net.wlan0 start)

Thanks for your help!

----------

## Simba7

Did you try hostapd?

----------

## vitoriung

No I didn't, but I found the problem, it was wrong driver choosen, I had to use Dwext

in configuration - /etc/conf.d/net -

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

and when I need to use WPA2, then into /etc/wpa_suplicant.conf - 

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="my_network"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk="secret_password"

}

```

and now it works fine!

I was just following, for wpa_suplicant, howto http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

Thank you Simba for your help!  :Smile: 

----------

## ffpp

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The Netgear WG111v2 is based on the Realtek RTL8187 Chipset, which (as of .23) has native support in Linux.
> 
> EDIT: Here's a link that should help you out.. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rtl8187

 

Man! Many thanks for this  :Smile:  I just bought a new usb-stick for my box, and i had a day or so to try to make it work with ndiswrapper. Did not succeed. But this helped. Thank you again!!  :Smile: 

----------

## ffpp

Heya again!

I have this dongle just working on my box without ndiswrapper (kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3), but it is sooo slow  :Sad:  I have normally (same machine with windows, my laptop both windows and linux on the same wifi router) around 5Mbit speed, but with my gentoo box and netgear usb I have only ~.8 Mbit speed. What can I do?

----------

## vitoriung

 *ffpp wrote:*   

> I have normally (same machine with windows, my laptop both windows and linux on the same wifi router) around 5Mbit speed, but with my gentoo box and netgear usb I have only ~.8 Mbit speed.

 

You mean that you normally have 54 MBit and with Gentoo only 8 is that right?

Unfortunately I am not an expert, but I'd first check if your USB works in 2.0 mode under Linux, try check dmesg when you plug any USB device, there could be something like 

```
usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
```

or try lspci to see if your USB controller is seen as USB2...

If there is no problem with USB port speed, than I'd investigate with changing the mode of the router, like channel, turn off encryption to see if it changes the situation...

Hopefully someone more experienced will give you advice here  :Smile: 

V.

----------

## ffpp

 *Quote:*   

>  *vitoriung wrote:*   
> 
> You mean that you normally have 54 MBit and with Gentoo only 8 is that right?
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

well, my cheer was too early, because it is dropping connection, and still has about 0.8kbit speed only. USB2.0 enabled. Any ideas?

----------

## vitoriung

Hi ffpp, 

try and post here please your

```

iwconfig

/etc/conf.d/net

if you use wpa_suplicant then /etc/wpa_suplicant.conf

```

and describe configuration of your wifi router please

V.

----------

## ffpp

Heya,

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

ifb0      no wireless extensions.

ifb1      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"JAZZ"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:7F:8D:8C:17   

          Bit Rate=5.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:3139-3935-3139-3935-3139-3935-31

          Link Quality=60/64  Signal level=31/65  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

/etc/conf.d/net is not set (assuming dhcp). It is ok this way, I think.... pls correct me, if I am wrong!

no wpa, wep only.

And about router settings:

```

[ 3play ]   Overview | Configure | Help 

Home > Home Network > Interfaces > WLAN: JAZZ 

Wireless Access Point - JAZZ   

Configuration            

Interface Enabled:   Yes

Physical Address:   00:14:7F:8D:8C:17

Network Name (SSID):   JAZZ

Interface Type:   802.11b/g

Actual Speed:   5.5 Mbps

Security            

Allow New Devices:   New stations are allowed (automatically)

Security Mode:   WEP
```

and:

```

Home > Home Network > Interfaces > LocalNetwork 

Interface - LocalNetwork   

Interface Information            

Interface Group:   lan

TCP/IP Configuration            

SpeedTouch Address:   192.168.1.254/24

DHCP First Address:   192.168.1.64

DHCP Last Address:   192.168.1.253

DHCP Lease Time:   1 day, 0:00:00

Auto-IP:   Disabled

DHCP Server:   Enabled
```

...and speed

gentoo:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/271878594.png

XP:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/274766737.png

----------

